# Orlando 4/1-4/8



## mickeyfanz (Feb 15, 2018)

Looking for a unit in Orlando April 1-8 that will sleep a minimum of 5 people - we may have 3 more join us if we have something that sleeps 8 but we definitely need to sleep 5.

Need Sun-Sun check-in so that we can check out on April 8th. We will also consider partial weeks as long as checkout day remains the same.

Please let me know if you have anything that would work for us!
Cindy


----------



## talsal (Feb 15, 2018)

mickeyfanz said:


> Looking for a unit in Orlando April 1-8 that will sleep a minimum of 5 people - we may have 3 more join us if we have something that sleeps 8 but we definitely need to sleep 5.
> 
> Need Sun-Sun check-in so that we can check out on April 8th. We will also consider partial weeks as long as checkout day remains the same.
> 
> ...


As of 6 days ago, there was availability at Bluetree Resort.  2 bedrm sleep 6
Let me know if that works


----------



## connect1 (Feb 18, 2018)

We have a 2 bedroom oceanfront Ormond Beach (approx. 1 hour from Orlando) only sleeps 6. Sunday to Sunday April 1-8 2018.


----------



## mickeyfanz (Feb 18, 2018)

connect1 said:


> We have a 2 bedroom oceanfront Ormond Beach (approx. 1 hour from Orlando) only sleeps 6. Sunday to Sunday April 1-8 2018.


Thanks - we will be doing the parks so prefer Orlando otherwise we’d love this!


----------



## mickeyfanz (Feb 18, 2018)

talsal said:


> As of 6 days ago, there was availability at Bluetree Resort.  2 bedrm sleep 6
> Let me know if that works


Can it be rented for 3 nights 4/5-4/8?


----------

